

Star Trek-style force-field armour being developed by military scientists - DanielBMarkham
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7487740/Star-Trek-style-force-field-armour-being-developed-by-military-scientists.html

======
khafra
The article's rather nebulous on how the thing actually works; it almost
sounds like an emf burst that detonates the incoming warhead early.

Either way, visions of nanotech-supercap-coated clothing are dancing in my
head; I'll need to go give my kinetic barriers a workout in Mass Effect 2 to
simmer down.

